# Compound fracture from tree cutting accident



## Greystoke (Dec 28, 2010)

I know stuff happens sometimes, but I think this guy should have hired a professional tree climber. Don't watch if you are squeamish!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUIGBS7B7WY

Somebody please embed for me :bang: Thanks!


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 28, 2010)

> Go to first new post This`ll make you cringe. (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 4 5)
> landyboy
> Reply | Unsubscribe



check out this thread.


----------



## Diesel Husky (Dec 29, 2010)

homelitejim said:


> Go to first new post This`ll make you cringe. (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 4 5)
> landyboy
> Reply | Unsubscribe
> 
> check out this thread.



Here ya go... http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?159550-This-ll-make-you-cringe.


----------

